# Signature test post



## Nolzman (Aug 29, 2003)

Test


----------



## TheDurk (Mar 8, 2007)

test --trying to reduce font on sig.....and increase on message--not working


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Use size=1 and /size with [] marks around them in your sig.

The more text you put there, the smaller font you should use. After all, it is your posts that matter, not the sig.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Like this:


> __________________
> Main system:
> - DTV HR20-700
> - Home Theater Master MX-900 Remote
> ...


Click on * [REPLY] * below to view the 'size' code.

Also, in your CP, go to Options/Message Editor Interface -- if you are currently
using "Basic Editor", you may want to change to "Standard " or "Enhanced" to
get more formatting options.


----------

